# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  mum

## Fran

Tomorrow would have been your 94th birthday mum but you died last year. I spent all your birthdays with you so its strange to still be in Caithness. Miss you so so much my dearest mum and friend xxxxxx

----------

